# Monster hunter vs. Zombie hunter



## Lilywhite (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you ever seen Zombie land? You can get some ideas from that or Van Helsing. For accessories have you thought of a shot gun or machete?


----------



## Dradius (Jul 26, 2012)

ive seen zombie land and thats actually where most of my zombie hunter ideas came from, and ill try van helsing, thanks for the help!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

You might also want to check out the recent 'Hellboy' movies (by Guillermo Del Toro), but also -- and I emphasize this even more -- the original comic books by Mike Mignola, published by Dark Horse. A good starting point might be the 'Chained Coffin and Others'. All of them have been collected in trade paperbacks (TPB).


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Zombies are all the rage right now, I think the monster hunter is a cooler idea, but everyone will relate a lot easier to the zombie idea.


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

For a monster hunter, I'd have some kind of sword or crossbow for a big centerpiece that you can store/wear easily. Gauntlets or some really savage looking bracers would be neat looking on top of the duster. Maybe add a bandolier of big pouches or wooden stakes across your chest, don't forget a side arm of some sort, or a few. Maybe add some steampunk-style goggles and some kind of light armor accent (chunky kneepads, gorget), and some big mudhole-stompin' boots.


----------



## Dradius (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers guys, cant thamk yall enough for the help. hopefully i can have the costume done by halloween XD


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The best monster hunter ever!


----------

